# 1980 Ibanez 335 clone $625



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW! ...'80s MIJ! 

Let us see if @Chito can resist.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice one. Not generally a fan of red guitars, but that one is special.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

I messaged him 2 minutes after it was posted yesterday. He was going to ship it to me and then got another local offer while I was talking to him at 11PM. So it's probably gone by now. I had been looking for the same model for about a month...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> WOW! ...'80s MIJ!
> 
> Let us see if @Chito can resist.


LOL I actually have an Ibanez Artstar AS120.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


> LOL I actually have an Ibanez Artstar AS120.


So do I. Mine's a '03.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> So do I. Mine's a '03.


Same as mine.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


> Same as mine and it's red.


Mine's not. Red, that is.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Someone got a deal.


----------

